# Comment connecter décodeur Orange TV satellite / iMac ?



## alinf34 (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un décodeur TV Orange (réception par satellite Astra 19.2° E) et je voudrais continuer à enregistrer des émissions sur mon iMac pour éditer les enregistrements et les mettre au format AppleTV et iPad.

Jusqu'à présent je le faisais pour les chaînes TNT hertziennes avec une clé Elgato Diversity + EyeTV 3.5.6 et j'envoyais éventuellement sur ma TV via Apple-TV, ou sur mon iPad via la WIFI.

Je dois donc trouver un moyen de connecter en filaire ou en WIFI le Mac à ce boîtier TV pour recevoir le satellite sur mon ordinateur en utilisant EyeTV.

La livebox est déjà connecté au Mac en WIFI.

Je n'ai pas trouvé la solution sur le site très fouillis d'Orange, ni en navigant dans le menu Orange sur ma TV.

Si quelqu'un a déjà résolu ce problème de branchement, je le remercie de partager sa solution.


----------



## Oizo (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Il y a des solutions Elgato pour le sat, mais comme Orange crypte ses programmes cela ne te servira à rien. Le seul moyen dans ce cas est de prendre par exemple ce produit (http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/Video-Capture/product1.fr.html), et y connecter le décodeur Orange. Par contre pas de HD.


----------



## alinf34 (9 Novembre 2012)

Merci Oizo pour le lien vers Elgato.

A ce que j'ai pu y lire, le logiciel "Video Capture" sert plutôt au transfert analogique -> numérique.

Je cherche en fait un moyen d'enregistrer les chaînes satellites de la TV d'Orange:

- soit sur le Mac par connexion du décodeur TV Orange (filaire ou WIFI), et dans l'idéal avec une visualisation dans EyeTV qui me convient bien pour sa qualité d'image et ses formats d'exportation -> Apple-TV ou iPad;

- soit à défaut faire l'enregistrement sur un DDE connecté au boîtier TV Orange pour le regarder ensuite sur ma TV quand je veux, et que je devrai ensuite recopier sur le Mac, changer le format et le traiter dans iMovie si c'est un enregistrement que je désire conserver.

J'ai essayé de connecter un DDE formaté FAT32 sur le boîtier TV Orange, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de menu sur l'écran de la TV pour visualiser mon DDE et la touche ENR de la télécommande est inactive, que ce soit en enregistrement direct ou par programmation: cette touche semble se trouver là pour la déco, l'option "enregistrement d'une émission de TV" n'existe apparemment toujours pas chez Orange, plus de 30 ans après l'invention du magnétoscope...

Une solution simple doit nécessairement exister, mais le site d'Orange est tellement aberrant que je n'y trouve rien. Quelque soit ce qu'on y cherche, les explications sont erronées et renvoient vers des pages introuvables sur leur site et vers des menus déroulants qui n'existent pas non plus (?!?) avec des explications agrémentées de saisies d'écran complètement différentes de ce qu'on trouve sur leur site ou sur l'écran de la TV. C'est démentiel.

La dernière fois que j'ai appelé la Hotline d'Orange, car je ne pouvais pas accéder à mes 100 Mo pour créer mon site, cela m'a pris une demie-journée et aucune solution n'a été trouvée, j'ai du prendre un abonnement payant chez 1+1 !!!

D'après eux cela venait de mes logiciels Apple si la page d'accès à mon espace perso m'indiquait qu'il n'était pas accessible avec mes identifiants Orange. Ils sont convaincus d'être plus doués en informatique qu'Apple (bien sûr !) et ça leur évite d'avouer au client que leurs offres Internet et TV sont archaïques et inefficaces (une daube pour tout dire).

C'est pourquoi je cherche une solution ici puisque je veux connecter des appareils Apple plutôt que de les appeler.

Je compte bien fuir Orange au plus vite, mais tu me dis  qu'Orange crypte ses programmes (alors que ce sont des chaînes gratuites ou pour lesquelles nous payons une redevance annuelle...).

Pour changer de FAI, j'aimerais avoir l'avis d'utilisateurs pour m'indiquer quels FAI autorisent la connexion de son boîtier TV vers le Mac par WIFI (ou en filaire à défaut). Je ne veux pas m'engager à nouveau à l'aveugle.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Oizo (10 Novembre 2012)

alinf34 a dit:


> A ce que j'ai pu y lire, le logiciel "Video Capture" sert plutôt au transfert analogique -> numérique.



Exactement, tu le branches sur la sortie analogique du décodeur Orange et tu as un enregistrement numérique ensuite, ce n'est pas l'idéal c'est sûr car on a numérique --> analogique --> numérique.



> Je cherche en fait un moyen d'enregistrer les chaînes satellites de la TV d'Orange:
> 
> - soit sur le Mac par connexion du décodeur TV Orange (filaire ou WIFI), et dans l'idéal avec une visualisation dans EyeTV qui me convient bien pour sa qualité d'image et ses formats d'exportation -> Apple-TV ou iPad;



Malheureusement impossible.




> - soit à défaut faire l'enregistrement sur un DDE connecté au boîtier TV Orange pour le regarder ensuite sur ma TV quand je veux, et que je devrai ensuite recopier sur le Mac, changer le format et le traiter dans iMovie si c'est un enregistrement que je désire conserver.



Les enregistrements faits par le décodeur Orange sont dans un format particulier qui rend impossible sa récupération que ce soit sur Mac ou Windows.




> J'ai essayé de connecter un DDE formaté FAT32 sur le boîtier TV Orange, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de menu sur l'écran de la TV pour visualiser mon DDE et la touche ENR de la télécommande est inactive, que ce soit en enregistrement direct ou par programmation: cette touche semble se trouver là pour la déco, l'option "enregistrement d'une émission de TV" n'existe apparemment toujours pas chez Orange, plus de 30 ans après l'invention du magnétoscope...



Essaye la manip suivante :
Pour reformater le disque dur:
- aller dans le menu maintenance en appuyant successivement sur les touches bleue, jaune, bleue en bas de votre télécommande
- puis descendre jusqu'à: disque dur
- touche OK
- touche 1 pour reformater le disque dur






> Pour changer de FAI, j'aimerais avoir l'avis d'utilisateurs pour m'indiquer quels FAI autorisent la connexion de son boîtier TV vers le Mac par WIFI (ou en filaire à défaut). Je ne veux pas m'engager à nouveau à l'aveugle.



Free permet d'avoir sur le logiciel EyeTV les chaînes de la Freebox, sans achat de matériel supplémentaire en ayant l'option multipostes. 

http://support.elgato.com/index.php...articleid=52&languageid=5&group=frenchdefault


----------



## alinf34 (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, et merci à Oizo pour tant de précisions.

Cela répond parfaitement à mes interrogations et me conforte dans ma décision de changer d'opérateur.

J'ai testé ma ligne sur le site de Numéricable où on me promet 20 Mégas de débit contre à peine 2 actuellement, et je vais étudier l'option Free également.
Mon choix résultera du compromis Débit élevé / Possibilité d'enregistrer sur mon disque dur et de traiter ensuite mes enregistrements par EyeTV ou iMovie.

Voici la réponse que vient de m'adresser Orange, et ce n'est pas triste:

_"Nous avons bien reçu votre mail concernant la connexion de votre décodeur TV avec votre Mac et nous vous remercions de nous avoir contactés.

Toutefois, notre périmètre d'action ne nous permet pas de vous apporter une réponse adaptée à votre demande. En effet, nous ne traitons que les clients accédant au service chaînes TV depuis le portail Orange. "_

En clair, je suis un sous-client car je refuse de me contenter de regarder la TV Orange sur mon Mac, et mon désir d'enregistrer des émissions de TV sur mon ordinateur pour les traiter ensuite est pour eux un concept hors de leur sphère de compétence.


----------

